# Behavioral Health Coding - My office has asked me



## heatherwinters (Jun 2, 2008)

My office has asked me to start coding for our behavioral health services.  We employ a CSW and a psychiatrist and this will only be office visits, no in patient coding.  Does anyone know of any good resources or tutorials that will help me to get my feet wet.  The office has purchased "coding and billing for behavioral health 2008 by Medical Management Institute.  However, it does not break down the different billable codes into specifics for documentation requirements.  Does anyone know of any good resources out there?  Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Jun 2, 2008)

I will recommend the use (as a resource) of a DSM-IV-TR.  It's worth the investment.  I penned an article for _Coding Edge_ on the topic of bridging ICD-9 and DSM-IV.  I believe it ran in the Sept. 2007 publication.

By no means am I attempting to be self-promoting, but that may assist you in understanding the differences between mental health vs. surg/med coding.

There should certainly be some specific resources listed in DSM for you as well as those that others on the forum will recommend.

Good luck.


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 2, 2008)

*Dsm Iv*

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post.  I read your article and found it very informative and interesting.  I have requested that the DSM IV TR be ordered.  In addition, I read the local coverage determinations for CPT codes related to psychotherapy, medication management and evaluation services.  I cant wait to get my feet wet.

A couple of things stuck out immediately when reviewing the local coverage determination : 

Severe and profound mental retardation is never covered for psychotherapy.  I was also intrigued in the difference between insight oriented and interactive psychotherapy, and its proper documentation.  

There was also further clarification about the misuse of 90801 when performed in the office setting and its inappropriate reporting during the same spell of illness.  90801 cannot be billed by the CSW for the initial social history evaluation he performs and then again by the psychiatrist for her Psychiatric Assessment visit.  It recommends that the physician report the appropriate E/M service instead.


----------



## cateyes856 (Jun 2, 2008)

*New to Psychiatry practice*

I am glad to see this string of information!  I am a new manager in the department with limited psych experience. Can anyone tell me in one sentence the difference between psychoanalysis and psychotherapy. I know about the difference in "skill level" of the provider, but can't get my finger on the real difference clinicaly.

Thanks

PS  I plan to find a friendly doc to talk to, but would appreciate a coder's insight.


----------



## mholland (Sep 15, 2011)

*Behavioral health coding*

AAPC coding edge Sept 2011 has a really good article on this very subject.

Hope this helps!

Marybeth


----------

